# 3 x Female Syrian Hamsters - Derby



## Myth

.
.
* I have 3 female Syrian Hamsters here still looking for new pet homes.
more details/pics here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/132151-my-madness-hamsters-x-9-rescues.html or see my website.

Some new photos below taken earlier today....

Golden Banded girl 'Dot Dot Dot' *
























*Golden girl 'Treat'*

















*and Golden girl 'Hey you'*























*Exact ages unknown but believe all to be under a year.
Do NOT come with cages etc as they are currentley housed in my spares.
Most of the the hard work has already been done with these girls.
All can be handled, can be cautious things but in no way aggressive. 
They enjoy a wander around and like playing bash crash wallop in hamster balls too.

Looking for pet homes where they will continue to receive regular attention. 
All would make make a nice pet for someone given a chance.

Token asking price of £5 each or a couple of bags of hamster food 
(not loose bagged petshop own stuff as I don't trust it) 
If you think you can offer a good home to one of these hams then get in touch.

Located in Alvaston, Derby.*​


----------



## Cherpi

I have PM'd you, I love Treat !


----------



## Myth

...PM's replied to.

*Please note I cannot 'deliver' - I don't drive, so need to be collected. 
I'm not too far from Derby train station though, could possibly meet there if that helps anyone.*
.
.


----------



## PurpleCrow

Ohhh I would love the "Dot Dot Dot" girl but I dont have a cage yet


----------



## Myth

*Golden Banded girl 'Dot Dot Dot' now reserved pending collection*


----------



## Myth

.
.*2 Golden Girls still looking for their ideal pet humans...* 
.
.
.


----------



## Myth

.
*As last post above...*
.
.


----------



## colette85

do you still have the hamsters?

my boy hamster passed away today i dunno if its 2 soon 2 be wanting another so soon after but i am interested in rehoming one of these beautiful girls 

but if you dont feel its right i did (after the loss of my baby) then i understand


----------

